# The 1973 Belmont



## debodun (Jun 9, 2018)

What happened 45 years ago:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfCMtaNiMDM


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jun 9, 2018)

Fantastic movie also, with Diane Lane - one of my favorites.  The time & margin of victory have never been duplicated.  Thanks for the video.


----------

